# Volant cai install



## Cory4282 (May 6, 2013)

I'm trying to install my volant cai system in my 04 goat, but it doesn't seem to fit, is there any cutting involved? The box it came in said its for 05-07 vette but the cust. srvc rep says it'll fit


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It wasn't made for the '04. It's a LS2 only


----------

